# What breed



## Conner (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey can anybody give me a opinion of what breed my dog is.
He is mixed with 2 or 3 different dogs. P.S he has black spots on his tongue for some wierd reason.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I see some lab, but the other mix, I don't know. As for the black spots, have this checked by a vet, but it's quite common for these spots to be birth marks. Elsa has a black spot on her tongue, about 3/8" round, and the vet says it's birth mark. Cute dog though!


----------



## Conner (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks. He is almost 2.
He is on the smaller side and I see some Dachshund in him because of how short he is and his fur color.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Lab/Chow it looks like to me


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

well to me it looks like a golden retriever and dachshound mix but im not sure


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

He's so CUTE!  

Black spots on tongue? Maybe chow? Then again, my pup is pure bred and has black spots on her tongue. It's actually a fairly common thing. I've even known labs to have black spots on their tongue. 

Could also be a birth mark, like Curbside said. 

He's so pretty! I love his coloring. He looks almost reddish in the pictures! 

As for the breeds in him: Lab probably. Chow...possibly. Doxie...good possibility. Something of his head reminds me of a doxie. Golden Retriever...yeah, I can see that one, too. Some goldens have a reddish tinge to their fur. 

Well, whatever is in him, he sure looks sweet!


----------



## MasonLover (Nov 29, 2006)

My friend has a dog with black spots on the tongue, I'm pretty sure that means there is chow in his genes.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

How tall is he? How much does he weigh? Do you have a conformation shot?

That would help


----------



## the_gopher (Nov 27, 2006)

Black spots on tongue doesn't not necessarily mean they have chow in them. Many other breeds of dog can potentially have black spots. 

How big is your dog (height/weight)? Off the bat he looks like he definately has lab in him (perhaps some dachaund), but without being able to see his proportions and profile it's hard to tell otherwise.


----------



## Conner (Dec 2, 2006)

around 14-15 inches tall and around 20 pounds.
Here

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a151/hollywood20055/jpg0179.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Conner (Dec 2, 2006)

if that doesnt show up put this in your address.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a151/hollywood20055/jpg0179.jpg


----------

